# D-link router authentication problem



## SiddharthSangwan47793 (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi
I have a dlink ac750 router.
My devices are able to connect to the router when I am in the room in which the router is placed but when I am in the other corner of the house the device shows authentication problem even though two bars are shown for connection strength.
Thanks in advance.


----------

